# Florescent end caps "burning"



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

I bought this aquarium and hood used. I just noticed a burning smell and found one of the end caps to be very hot, so I unplugged the fixture. Where does one buy these end caps? Should I replace it and how? Does this kind of thing happen? I don't want to start a fire if this is on when I'm not home. Can someone please advise!! Here's a picture of the fixture, which has wires that connect down to a ballast. I'm posting here because it's on a saltwater tank 

Thanks!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

VHO 1.5" (T-12) Moisture Resistant Endcap -Pair. 
I doubt its the end cap though, those do'nt usually go bad. It may be the lamp, or the ballast. Or the end cap wasn't tight on the lamp and it was arcing.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> VHO 1.5" (T-12) Moisture Resistant Endcap -Pair.
> I doubt its the end cap though, those do'nt usually go bad. It may be the lamp, or the ballast. Or the end cap wasn't tight on the lamp and it was arcing.


It may have been that it was not properly connected, but look at the end result. One of the small pegs in the bulb is bent and fried, and so is the connector. Where do I get these? Ugh! I'll post a picture

Gwen


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Pictures


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

WOW. Now that sucks.
VHO 1.5" (T-12) Moisture Resistant Endcap -Pair
VHO T-12 end cap | eBay


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

Most likely it was a loose connection in there. Florescent lights will arc like crazy of they're not making a good tight connection and burn up. Also if there's corrosion in there it will cause excess heat expanding the metal and making a loose connection. If you have an electrical supply store near you they might be able to help if you can take them the socket or a better bet is just online.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Update: I found the part from some dude on CL that has all this stuff he's getting rid of. I'm so thrilled to finally have the lights on. Went to LFS and bought a couple more lbs of live rock and some clump of strange "greens" that had a couple hitchhiker starfish.

So far my puffer has left them alone 

Here's a pic of the tank, with one small puffer in it. I'm going to soon be trying out a Damsel or two :-D

Gwen


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Looking good!


----------

